# Mails qui partent mais qui n'arrivent pas - 1and1/Mail



## Cecile60 (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu pas mal de post concernant les config pour créer un compte 1and1 dans Mail, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

L'adresse email créée chez 1an1, fonctionne, car je peux envoyer des mails, mais impossible d'en recevoir ?

Que ce soit dans Mail, comme dans Webmail sur le site 1and1.Fr :hein:

Si quelqu'un a une idée, car pour le coup, je bloque l'adresse mail "pro" pendant que je fais toute mes manip,:rose:

Merci !


----------



## Aliboron (17 Juin 2009)

Cecile60 a dit:


> L'adresse email créée chez 1an1, fonctionne, car je peux envoyer des mails, mais impossible d'en recevoir ?
> Que ce soit dans Mail, comme dans Webmail sur le site 1and1.Fr


Que tu n'arrives pas à recevoir de message avec le Webmail sur le site est signe de véritable souci avec l'adresse. Es-tu sûre qu'elle est correctement libellée dans le(s) message(s) envoyé(s) ? Parce que si les messages n'arrivent pas (ne sont pas visibles via Webmail) ce n'est a priori pas un souci de paramétrage de Mail mais un problème de réception chez 1and1. 

Quand tu dis que les messages n'arrivent pas, est-ce que tu veux parler de messages envoyés depuis un autre compte chez un autre hébergeur ou seulement de tes essais d'envoi ? Si c'est seulement les essais d'envoi, assure-toi que ce n'est pas l'outil anti-spam qui interfère. J'ai souvenir d'un copain qui s'est arraché les cheveux tout un week-end avant de comprendre que Wanadoo (dans son cas) supprimait automatiquement tous les messages vides avec seulement un titre "test" ou "essai" et l'adresse du destinataire comme adresse expéditeur...


----------



## Cecile60 (17 Juin 2009)

J'ai fais des essais, via plusieurs adresses, vers l'adresse 1and1 mais rien ne se passe, je ne reçois rien.

Effectivement, l'anti spam était activé sur le Webmail 1and1, mais même désactivé, ça ne fonctionne pas. :mouais:

Le pire, c'est que sur le Webmail 1and1, j'ai bien 3 messages envoyés, mais 0 reçus..


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

Ne pas oublier qu'en general quand un message n'arrive pas sur le serveur qui gere l'adresse , l'envoyeur le sait car il recoit un avis ( delivery failure etc) donnant les raisons !

exemple

boite HS





> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
> 
> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
> 
> ...


refus 





> The error that the other server returned was: 571 571 Message Refused (state 18).


adresse inexistante ou erreur de smtp


> Technical details of permanent failure:
> PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 550 5.7.1 No such user


verifier que  ces messages ne sont pas dans tes courriers indesirables  en ligne ou ou via le logiciel


----------

